# Ikea Deliveries



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 

Please can anyone advise how long IKEA take to deliver? We will be doing a bulk shop and need it delivered asap - that evening if possible. May there are other man and van type operations that could complete the job? Any advice/info gratefully recieved.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

From what I know:

1) You need an x amount to qualify for free delivery. 

2) Delivery time is within one week, with free installation

3) Expedited delivery is available for a 24-48hr turnaround for 100 dirhams. However, this disqualifies you for free installation; you'd need to pay extra to have them install it. 

I don't think you can get anything delivered on the same day unless (and that's only a maybe) you shop as soon as it opens up. Goodluck. My recommendation, I opted for expedited delivery so I didn't get free installation. I thought I'd have fun doing it. I ended up hurting myself lol.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> From what I know:
> 
> 1) You need an x amount to qualify for free delivery.
> 
> ...


Thks for the info - I wonder are there taxis outside IKEA? - we will have 2 boxes of flat pack and the rest will be crockery.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sure you won't have a problem finding a cab. Just make sure you exit towards the outside parking lot.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> I'm sure you won't have a problem finding a cab. Just make sure you exit towards the outside parking lot.


Cheers!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Had a delivery from them yesterday. First available delivery was a week from when we bought. You can get a taxi easily if you take the exit next to Plugins, which is near to Ikea. There are big lifts so you'll be ok hanging on to your trolley..


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

We bought a King size matress from Ikea at about 10pm one night, we got it delivered same day, it came about 30 mins after we got back to our apartment.
I don't think it was the free delivery though, we paid about 150dhs for the guy to deliver it...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, there's two options there:

Free delivery, which comes a few days later depending on how busy they are.

Immediate delivery (within 2 hours), which is a service provided by a separate company. Costs 100-200AED depending on distance and amount of goods.


----------



## Proff42 (Feb 11, 2012)

If you want it urgently 'as in now' and it is too big for a taxi then you can always hire a ute for the day. Contact Diamond Lease for this.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thks all for the options and experience - think I will opt for the immediate delivery @ 100- 200 AED. Then my husband can face the assembly challenge ;-(


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The cost is 400AED to have it delivered AND assembled. I'm sure your husband will appreciate that. Look for the guys at their own table opposite the service points for IKEA delivery arrangements. The independent guys can even deliver and assemble on the same day if you're early enough. But usually they come next day. They won't fix anything to the wall.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

StewartC said:


> The cost is 400AED to have it delivered AND assembled. I'm sure your husband will appreciate that. Look for the guys at their own table opposite the service points for IKEA delivery arrangements. The independent guys can even deliver and assemble on the same day if you're early enough. But usually they come next day. They won't fix anything to the wall.


Thks - even better! Husband will definately appreciate it and will also save me on the expensive meal that I always need to buy him to compensate for assembling IKEA flat pack ;-)


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

ianthy said:


> Thks - even better! Husband will definately appreciate it and will also save me on the expensive meal that I always need to buy him to compensate for assembling IKEA flat pack ;-)


I bought a load of bedroom furniture last week. Paid 400 AED for delivery & assembly, and it would have been delivered that night at 9pm if U wanted. I opted for 5pm next day to save my neighbours listening to it being constructed! This got me the services of 3 men to unpack and build it, and whole thing took about an hour and a half! Well worth it!!!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Better to have it delivered and assembled in the morning if you can.

By the evening, the delivery guys have already been working all day in the heat.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thought I would update my own thread. We visited Ikea yesterday - 3 hours ..... for us it's the same experience where ever which ever country we have visited IKEA London, Bologna and now Dubai - lots of people, trolleys and queues! At least in Dubai there seems to be a lot of very helpful staff around. 

The IKEA free delivery service applies if you spend over 2,500 AED BUT the delivery time offered is 7 days. The private delivery company, which operates from the desk inside IKEA in the delivery area can deliver the same day - depending on the time of day, we finished shopping at 3 pm. and they could have delivered the goods that evening. For 20 pieces the cost was 100 AED. They can also assemble but we only have a small media unit - so my husband can manage the assembly.

Great service!


----------

